# If all this rain was snow.......



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Just in the paper the other day.From June 1st to Aug. 12th? of the 75 days this summer it rained 48 times ,so if that was snow I would of been out a quite a bit. Rain to snow ave. we would of had about50 -60 inches of snow already! That's more snow then NJ saw since it became a State


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;569857 said:


> Just in the paper the other day.From June 1st to Aug. 12th? of the 75 days this summer it rained 48 times ,so if that was snow I would of been out a quite a bit. Rain to snow ave. we would of had about50 -60 inches of snow already! That's more snow then NJ saw since it became a State


So that's what you were up to the last 3 days.......................building an ark.  I hope you got all the Calendar girls on there to.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Here in CT since june 1st we've had 22" of rain and 45" since Jan 1st. Thats nuts, our normal precip amount for the entire year is 42".


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Its all that darn global warming from you crazy plow truck drivers burning up all that fuel!












Yeah right.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;569857 said:


> Just in the paper the other day.From June 1st to Aug. 12th? of the 75 days this summer it rained 48 times ,so if that was snow I would of been out a quite a bit. Rain to snow ave. we would of had about50 -60 inches of snow already! That's more snow then NJ saw since it became a State


Hey 06hd and i have counted 2 foggy days so far, we are game for two snowstorms this year!:bluebounc:waving:


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

make that 3 foggy days! this morning while mmaking my deliveries was very foggy ( all in NJ )


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

> Hey 06hd and i have counted 2 foggy days so far, we are game for two snowstorms this year!


we had a decent fog last night/this morning


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

It's really wet around here, I'm glad were done combining wheat. Our soybeans are strarting to drown out in places and mold is really starting to grow. I couldn't even imagine if all this rain was snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;569996 said:


> we had a decent fog last night/this morning





gkm;569995 said:


> make that 3 foggy days! this morning while mmaking my deliveries was very foggy ( all in NJ )


Oh sweet....3 nice snowstorms coming our way! Everyone is getting ready...its coming!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;570030 said:


> Oh sweet....3 nice snowstorms coming our way! Everyone is getting ready...its coming!!!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;570069 said:


>


LoL........perhaps we will get in on some lake effect this year GV!


----------



## Mustang1970 (May 24, 2008)

don't want to imagine if all the rain in Maine was snow. I'd be buried!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Mustang1970;570145 said:


> don't want to imagine if all the rain in Maine was snow. I'd be buried!


You put the plow on and push ur way out!wesport


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i just imagine that the snow this winter will be brutal and wondering 

what are you going to do to make sure you don't price your jobs for to little plow times?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ScnicExcellence;570918 said:


> i just imagine that the snow this winter will be brutal and wondering
> 
> what are you going to do to make sure you don't price your jobs for to little plow times?


All seasonal and I base it on 25 plows for the season.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

I heard them talking on the radio the other day, some meteorologist's believe that our weather has gone back into a wet cooler cycle, just it was a much more drastic change than what they had predicted.... now there saying that all this rain will continue to fall as snow just as frequently all winter, last winter we had 34 plow able events i believe i heard a contractor tell me, the last 2 years were 14 and 11... so if this is going to continue, those seasonal's based on 25 plow's... thats gunna hurt


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

the way the last 3 years have gone up here, seasonal would be based on an average of 4 plows. typical winters before would be 15 at most


----------



## Enzo (Feb 27, 2008)

Last year I think I dude a few driveways that I had about 6 times the whole winter


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i think i might plan for about 20 to 25 allowable plow events on per season price after that i am going to charge!


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

22-25 is what i base my estimates off of al well


----------

